# On the lighter side, a Feminine Sub



## Lash (Nov 26, 2008)

We've all been thru it, your Girlfriend/Spouse has a Birthday coming up. 
So you Google "Hot-pink Fuzzy Powered Subwoofer".
But alas, not a single hit.

Well fellas this year things will be different!










The NEW Limited Edition car audio Pink Active FLI Trap, is pre-amped and offers quick and easy installation.
25cm (10inch) Subwoofer - Pink
RMS Power: 250 watts Peak Power: 800 watts
Height: 343mm Width: 300mm Depth: 450mm Driver

Seriously though, who do they think is gonna buy this thing? It's not like this is a color option, _the unit is only available in pink!_

In case you're interested, it's yours for $128.79.
Fli FT10P Active-F2 - 25cm (10inch) Subwoofer - Pink FT10P Active-F2 by Fli - Low Cost Car Audio secure online shop


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

It's almost the same shape as a Sybian, and comfortable looking too. I wonder how 20hz would feel through it?





:wideeyed:


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I think the FLI is better


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

TREETOP said:


> It's almost the same shape as a Sybian, and comfortable looking too. I wonder how 20hz would feel through it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:surprised::laugh: yeah it does


----------



## Lash (Nov 26, 2008)

Diru, I hope you didn't pull that out of your car to photograph it.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Lash said:


> Diru, I hope you didn't pull that out of your car to photograph it.


^ LOL!!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Even girls should be embarrassed to have that thing in their car.


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

As funny as it is,you KNOW some fem somewhere will see that and go" i gotta have it,it matchs a pair of shoes/purse i have"...lol


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Soloact said:


> As funny as it is,you KNOW some fem somewhere will see that and go" i gotta have it,it matchs a pair of shoes/purse i have"...lol


That's what I was thinking when I saw it; "i gotta have it, it matches my shoes and purse!!". Sadly I've got Mag's in my car now so I can't use the pink sub.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you freakin kidding me, if my 4 year old saw that one with the hello kitty, I'd never hear the end of it!!!!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know what's worse... a pink sub or a pink Veyron.










Really neither should be pink.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sadly I've got Mag's in my car now so I can't use the pink sub.


You think the Mags sound good now, imagine how much they'd sing with some feminine eye candy in the trunk with them. They may get warm quick though, thermal limits could be reached faster than expected when they duke it out mano-a-mano for who gets the lady. :laugh:


----------



## E-N (Jun 16, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> I don't know what's worse... a pink sub or a pink Veyron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm voting that. My eyes can't even focus on the thing! I've seen some really well done pink cars, that, is not one of them!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

v4...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> I don't know what's worse... a pink sub or a pink Veyron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink Veyron.......................


I would still take it and drive it with pride and you could even throw in that Pink Sub.


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

Too bad Paris Hilton already has a system in her pink Bently


----------



## Shiny_Side_Up (May 23, 2009)

So the $64,000 question becomes:

If it was the best sounding subwoofer you'd ever heard, would you put the pink fuzzy sub in your own car?

(we'll assume that the pink fuzziness is somehow integral to it being the best sounding sub you've ever heard)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Shiny_Side_Up said:


> So the $64,000 question becomes:
> 
> If it was the best sounding subwoofer you'd ever heard, would you put the pink fuzzy sub in your own car?
> 
> (we'll assume that the pink fuzziness is somehow integral to it being the best sounding sub you've ever heard)


If it sounded great I wouldn't care what it looks like.


----------



## qstarin (Mar 25, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> It's almost the same shape as a Sybian


lmao.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I would just leave it pink (since it is sounds great pink) but hide it in a center console


----------



## bcramer (Mar 17, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> It's almost the same shape as a Sybian, and comfortable looking too. I wonder how 20hz would feel through it?
> 
> :wideeyed:


My coworkers just gave me funny stares...

lmao

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank the lord this one can at least drive.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

and no comment about it just making a bunch of "pink" noise dah dump dah tap tap


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

That is freakin' sweet!!! More though, stupid....but hey....I am sure they have sold at least 17 of them.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Sponge said:


> Too bad Paris Hilton already has a system in her pink Bently


She's got little ones.

Subs, I mean.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Lash said:


> We've all been thru it, your Girlfriend/Spouse has a Birthday coming up.
> So you Google "Hot-pink Fuzzy Powered Subwoofer".
> But alas, not a single hit.
> 
> ...


*Did 60nDown post a review on his yet ?*


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

I just spotted this old thread. Made me smile. I don't know who buys this thing or it's replacement model. I can tell you we've sold almost 4500 of them over the past few years. And thankfully it is available in its standard grey colour too!


----------



## Splitty (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.fliaudio.co.uk/enclosures/


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

TREETOP said:


> It's almost the same shape as a Sybian, and comfortable looking too. I wonder how 20hz would feel through it?
> 
> :wideeyed:


what the hell is a sybian? (pretending i don't know what it is lol)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

antikryst said:


> what the hell is a sybian? (pretending i don't know what it is lol)


Something that makes men obsolete.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I just like that it is called "FLI trap" cause girls talk alot!  :surprised:


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

They sell really well in the UK at local car accessory shops like halfords (kind of place that sells everything from paint touch up pens, to mountain bikes and child safety seats) Utter garbage.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

antikryst said:


> what the hell is a sybian? (pretending i don't know what it is lol)





michaelsil1 said:


> Something that makes men obsolete.



Two years later and someone finally points out the joke.


----------

